# building lcd within in the kernel



## ashwin_karanth (Aug 13, 2010)

Can i build lcd module within the kernel(as a part of the kernel).


----------



## phoenix (Aug 13, 2010)

What's the "lcd" module?


----------



## ashwin_karanth (Aug 14, 2010)

*LCD_Driver*

hi,
am porting freebsd kernel to s3c2410 . and i have to enable the tft lcd of the board ( to display the boot message on the board) so is it possible to build that as the  part of the kernel. 
how can i do it?
where i can get tft lcd driver for s3c2410 board


----------

